# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео > Смотреть онлайн >  Лара Крофт (2018)

## Vader

Вот спустя столько лет решили снять новую часть о расхитительнице гробниц. Фильм довольно зрелищный, интересный, масса спецэффектов и дух приключений в каждом кадре, скучать не заставит это точно! Правда некоторым не нравится что новая актриса вместо Джоли, но по мне так это не страшно. Стоит глянуть на досуге

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

